# Frustrated-tried it all.  Can't make eth1 work. [SOLVED]

## WarMachine

Had a hard drive die this weekend so now I'm rebuilding the entire system.  For some reason, I can not make my eth1 network card work.  I don't remember having an issue at all the last time I built a kernel (2.4.18 ).  I am currently using vanilla-sources 2.4.28.  I believe this card is a realtek 8139, although I'm not SURE and it has no markings on it that would indicate the chipset.

When installing using the liveCD, it works fine.  This is the output of lsmod when using the liveCD:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

evdev                   6464  0

ne2k_pci                5920  0

8390                    6560  1 ne2k_pci

crc32                   3040  1 8390

3c59x                  29096  0

parport_pc             27072  0

parport                22728  1 parport_pc

sbp2                   16744  0

ohci1394               24836  0

ieee1394               62008  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               15044  0

uhci_hcd               23152  0

usb_storage            46208  0

ehci_hcd               21028  0

```

I tried building the kernel with what I believed was the correct network modules and putting those in modules.autoload.  No go.  ifconfig reported eth1: no such device

So I built in more and more to the kernel until the 5th build I got frustrated and just built in support for every card, directly in, not as modules.  Still nothing.  I'm sure I copied it over to /boot and changed grub.conf accordingly.

The problem is not with dhcpcd, I switched the cable over to eth0 and was able to get a connection immediately.

I tried reseating the card, even though it wouldn't really make sense.  Still nothing.  

Searching through old threads led me to toggle one of the options for the 8139 cards to something like "PIO" and that still yielded nothing new.

Booting with the kernels I have built, dmesg reports only eth0, nothing along the lines of eth1 or realtek.

edit: also, lights are on on the card and on the routerLast edited by WarMachine on Thu Jan 20, 2005 3:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## masseya

 *WarMachine wrote:*   

>  I believe this card is a realtek 8139, although I'm not SURE and it has no markings on it that would indicate the chipset.
> 
> When installing using the liveCD, it works fine.  This is the output of lsmod when using the liveCD:
> 
> ```
> ...

 If the card is a realtek 8139, why is the LiveCD loading the 3com driver (3c59x)?  Have you tried this driver with your network card on your actual system or is that just your eth0 device?

----------

## WarMachine

The 3com is my eth0 which works just fine.....wish I had another one.

----------

## Psych0

Maybe it's 8139too ?

----------

## angoraspruce

 *WarMachine wrote:*   

> I believe this card is a realtek 8139

 I have that card on a Slack 9.1:

```

$ dmesg | grep RealTek

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet....
```

and it's loaded-modules are:

```
8139too                15240   0 (unused)

crc32                   2880   0 [8139too]

eepro100               19380   1

mii                     2304   0 [8139too eepro100]

```

Yours are different, especially that 'ne2k-pci' required by your 8390.

Don't know if my info's of any help, but maybe it'll move another piece or two of your puzzle in place.

Best regards  :Smile: 

----------

## thebigslide

yeah, you need to rmmod the ne2k_pci and 8390 modules, then modprobe 8139too.  You don't need to run it in PIO mode.

eepro100 is the becker intel 10/100 driver which has nothing to do with your situation, so you don't need that.

----------

## angoraspruce

 *thebigslide wrote:*   

> eepro100 is the becker intel 10/100 driver which has nothing to do with your situation, so you don't need that.

 

Oops, that slipped in there on my post.  It wasn't in the OP's lsmod listing.  (My other ethernet "card" is an on-board Intel chipset.)

Best regards   :Smile: 

----------

## WarMachine

Solved with the help of these threads: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=264383&highlight=realtek+8390

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12218

I got so frustrated I compiled support for EVERY network device into the kernel but it still wouldn't work so I went back to square one as far as kernel configs go.

Reviewing the dmesg output from the LiveCD I discovered I wasn't right about exactly which card I had as one poster helped, it was a Realtek 8029.

Following the instructions in the 2nd thread above I was able to get this to work, still don't know why compiling everything didn't work.

----------

